# TTC with Crohns disease



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi.

I have had crohns for nearly 3 years. We have male fertility issues so started ICSI 8 months after my crohns diagnosis when my flare was under control. I was on infliximab at the time. Our first ICSI failed but the FET worked and I have a DD who is 10 months old. I came off infliximab when I was 23 weeks pregnant. I started on Azathioprine when I was 13 weeks pregnant and have been on it ever since. 

My crohns consultant says there's a theoretical risk with the creation of eggs on Azathioprine. She said theres no evidence to say its a problem but she cant say its completely safe. She has recommended I keep going with IVF on Azathioprine as im in really good remission. Anyone on here got pregnant on Azathioprine ? - I know its very unlucky to have crohns and infertility!


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi KLconfused,

I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease over 20 years ago. Surgery and drugs never worked for me long term and I now have bowel failure and am dependent on artificial nutrition.

I'm sure you feel fed up with your CD and infertility but from another perspective you are very lucky indeed that your CD is well controlled with Azathioprine and that you have had a successful pregnancy. 

Trust your consultant and go for the IVF - they always err on the side of caution and have a duty to point out a theoretical risk to your eggs. If there was any doubt your consultant would not be suggesting you continue with TX.

 and I hope you stay in remission for a very long time!


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hiya
Just out of interest, have you tested your thyroid lately? Apparently there can be links between thyroid disease and Crohns.

And under-active thyroid can cause infertility...

V xx


----------

